# MESA SUPER SHOW...



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

*







*


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS LA WILL BE THERE


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*










Mesa Super Show Hop Rules and Information*

*First 20 Hoppers to register allowed to compete. To register, you may download the registration form application at www.mesasupershow.com . Please complete the Registration form and write in what class you are qualified to compete in. Please mail back to Motorsport Showcase at address on the application. First 20 Hoppers to send in registration and pay the $50 HOP registration fee (INCLUDES 3 WRISTBANDS) will receive a confirmation letter which will provide you move-in instructions and times. Please call 480-766-8164 for questions. Thank you




2012 Car Hop Rules and Guidelines ​

​



SUPER STREET CLASS SINGLE PUMP 
- 1 pump to the front
- Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
- Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
- Vehicle must have current tags and registration

SUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMP 
- 2 pumps to the front
- Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
- Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
- Vehicle must have current tags and registration

RADICAL SINGLE PUMP
- 1 pump to the front
- Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
- Vehicles must have front bumper
- NO second switch
- NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.

RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP
- 2 pumps to the front
- Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
- Vehicles must have front bumper
- NO second switch
- NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.



IMPORTANT! MUST PRE-REGISTER IN ADVANCE! ONLY 20 HOPPERS TO COMPETE
Car Hop Registration Pre-Reg Fee $50. Download exhibitor application at www.mesasupershow.com
Each registered hopper is responsible to adhere and follow set rules and guidelines when registering in advance in order to compete day of event. Final day of inspection and approval by hop judge will allow you to compete in the class you register your entry.​

​




Single Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00
Double Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00 


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00
Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00 


· Only one switchman and one ground man will be permitted in the hop arena. Contestant may be disqualified if more than 2 persons enter the arena with vehicle. Judging of vehicle height will be measured from the bottom of the tire at its highest point.

· UNSAFE OPERATION: Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion outside of the designated hopping area during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Motorsport Showcase staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Motorsport Showcase or facility staff or security. 

· FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION: All judges will be designated by Motorsport Showcase. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges. 

· MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES: These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition. 

· DISQUALIFICATION: At the sole and absolute discretion of Motorsport Showcase or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 








*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT'S THE ENTRY FEE FOR SPECTATORS???WILL THERE BE PRE-SALE TICKETS


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Tickets are on sale now.....$25 for adults and children 12 and under are Free 

Go to mesasupershow.com
Click on the "Tickets" link to purchase on line


Thank you,
Magoo


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> MAJESTICS LA WILL BE THERE


Right on Smiley...see you then

Tell Big Greg I said hello


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> TTT


Hello Mando


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC will be there in full force. Look for new good's on a few of the rides. *


----------



## LRM2012TOUR (Jan 21, 2012)

*







*


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE, CANT WAIT...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

The Imperials will be there


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Taking it back to the top


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

DAMN BROUGHT BACK ALOT OF MEMORIES, CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE...



BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

STYLISTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Gonna Be Good...


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

WHO'S DOING THE JUDGING ON THE SHOW CARS??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

714uniques said:


> WHO'S DOING THE JUDGING ON THE SHOW CARS??


Motorsport Showcase Staff - Richard Ochoa's Judging Team


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Motorsport Showcase Staff - Richard Ochoa's Judging Team


R these the same guys that judge at Las Vegas super show..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

714uniques said:


> R these the same guys that judge at Las Vegas super show..



Yes


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

cool, the only team i have confidence in :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

any of yall lookin for somewhere to hit after the show the Sky Lounge in downtown phoenix is the SPOT. I stumbled upon this place before last year's lrm show after leaving Matador (wasn't ready to go home). I didnt get there till after hours but it was still CRACKIN! Fri is Salsa and Sat is Latin Ladies Night. Its on 2nd and Washington. Shit i'll prolly be there both nights! :tongue:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*10 min drive from MESA CONVENTION CENTER and any hotel in the Mesa AREA*


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...SOLD OUT SHOW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

MIRACLE said:


> TTT...SOLD OUT SHOW


Damn i hope my reg. form's got in in time, i sent them a few week's back. :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Damn i hope my reg. form's got in in time, i sent them a few week's back. :happysad:


This was posted on the OG AZSIDE. I think your good.:thumbsup:





azrdr said:


> View attachment 439797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> This was posted on the OG AZSIDE. I think your good.:thumbsup:


LOL, Yea i saw that and calmed myself. Thank's homie.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

714uniques said:


> cool, the only team i have confidence in :thumbsup:


I know what you mean! :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

714uniques said:


> cool, the only team i have confidence in :thumbsup:




Does that mean your coming?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

how much is pre regs so i can send mine this week


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

*SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> how much is pre regs so i can send mine this week


YOU NEED TO CALL, HEARD THEY WERE SOLD OUT


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> YOU NEED TO CALL, HEARD THEY WERE SOLD OUT


whats Mando 1st Lady Super Naturals will see you AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1stL8dSuperNatural said:


> whats Mando 1st Lady Super Naturals will see you AZ


Whats up Lady! Will be good to see you and the homies again! Identity will be hosting the pre-party. Everyone invited.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

they were gonna hold a few spots for us...but will call anyway


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

magoo said:


> Taking it back to the top


*TTMFT...WHATS CRACKEN CARNAL....*


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

az71monte said:


> Does that mean your coming?


 As for now yes I'm still on, you did send in my pre reg. form right??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Big U gonna b there


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

714uniques said:


> As for now yes I'm still on, you did send in my pre reg. form right??


You're in bro, just wanted to make sure cause you said maybe last time we talked. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

SUCKS THAT THIS SHOW IS SOLD OUT ME AND A COUPLE OF THE FELLAS WERE GNNA MAKE THE TRIP OUT THERE:happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> SUCKS THAT THIS SHOW IS SOLD OUT ME AND A COUPLE OF THE FELLAS WERE GNNA MAKE THE TRIP OUT THERE:happysad:


CRUISE OUT AND PARTY!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

34 DAYS LEFT!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> 34 DAYS LEFT!!!


 And the count down begans!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hope my pre-reg got there before it sold out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> hope my pre-reg got there before it sold out


x2 :wave:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...:wave:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I know its still early but will there be cruising anywhere the next day, Sunday??? Kinda late to cruise after the show. Peeps hittin the clubs/bars. :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

screwed up loco said:


> I know its still early but will there be cruising anywhere the next day, Sunday??? Kinda late to cruise after the show. Peeps hittin the clubs/bars. :dunno:



we will cruise after the show on main st. and hop is set for sunday night


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

30 DAYS LEFT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MESA SUPER SHOW RADIO SPOT

http://mesasupershow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/radio_spot11.mp3


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont know but i been told.............................................. ....................








that this is gonn be off the heezy!!!!!!!! alot of out of towners gonn be here ,,,,,, and theres nice buzz goin on about it... even if you dont drink,,,,still grub and atmosphere and a chance to drink with our lowrider brothers and sisters from out of state!!!!!!!!!!!!!







wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> MESA SUPER SHOW RADIO SPOT
> 
> http://mesasupershow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/radio_spot11.mp3


Cant wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

*1968 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE 327 V8 LOADED WITH CHROME*

Looking forward to the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*To purchase your tickets: MESA SUPER SHOW*

*










Click on the link to purchase your tickets: http://mesasupershow.com/
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

B-)


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BUMP 30 days left kan we get a roll kall going?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> BUMP 30 days left kan we get a roll kall going?


IDENTITY CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC will be there full force.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

27 days left


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Dodgers play their spring training games out there in Phx. Gonna catch a game there that Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

*ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW*

This Show will be a fun filled day of family entertainment, 
Some of the activities at the ARIZONA’S DREAM MACHINES Car Show will include a Live Band, Dj, Carnival Rides for the kids, exhibition vehicles, raffles, Be the Match Registry, vendor booths and more to come. 

The Car Show will be for all makes/all models. With $2000 in Cash Prizes, $1000 to Best of Show. Awards for Best Paint, Interior, Motor, Under Carriage, Wheels, Audio/Video & Suspention. Independent Judging by All 4 Show Ent. and superior trophies. Over 50 classes that will include VW’s, 4X4’s, Mini Truck’s, Dubs, Lowriders, Imports, Rods, Muscles, Originals, Motorcycles, Bikes, Trikes & Peddles. Inside Space $35. Outside $20. $25 day of Show.$15. Bikes, Trikes, & Peddles $20 day of the show. Move in from 7am till 11:30am ( Must be in by 11:30 No Exceptions) 
For Inside spaces (Pre registration only) and Prime Locations, Vendor Booths and Sponsors Contact Chris at 602.565.2835


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*








*​*
**
Click on the link to purchase your tickets: http://mesasupershow.com/
*:thumbsup:*
*
​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

PRE PAID ORDERS WELCOMED, PM FOR SALE PRICES AND PICK THEM UP AT BOOTH.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN IN AZ ALL WEEKEND LONG!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BUMP TTT...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Not counting today we got 22 days left. :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Hotel room booked. 3 more weeks! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## rosieomar03 (Nov 30, 2010)

what hotels are good and close to stay at?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

19 days left homies


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rosieomar03 said:


> what hotels are good and close to stay at?


*Host Hotel for the Mesa Super Show located at the Mesa Convention Center:*
*Ask for Mesa Super Show discount rate*
Mesa Marriott Hotel
200 North Centennial Way
Mesa, Arizona 85201
Ph. (800) 835-9873
Direct: (480) 898-8300
Marriott.com/phxmm
—
Hyatt Place Phoenix/Mesa
1422 West Bass Pro Drive Mesa, AZ 85201
Direct: (480) 754-8652
Main: (480) 969-8200
[email protected]
Hyatt Place Phoenix/Mesa/phxmm
(Request the Mesa Super Show rate of $145.00 per night)
—
Comfort Inn and Suites (Located appx. 1 mile away from Mesa Convention Center)
651 E. Main Street
Mesa, AZ. 85203
Direct: (480) 621-6375
www.comfortinnmesa.com
(Request the Mesa Super Show rate of $99.00 per night)
—
Quality Inn & Suites Mesa
1410 South Country Club Drive
Mesa, AZ 85210
Direct: (480) 964-2897
Fax: (480) 833-0536
www.qualityinn.com
(We would be happy to offer you special rates of $95.00 for a King Studio, $99.00 for a spacious 1 Bedroom Suite with a king bed or two double beds, $179.00 for a 2 bedroom/2 bath Suite with one king bed in one room and two double beds in the other.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

they have trailer parking by the event?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

daomen said:


> they have trailer parking by the event?


LIMITED trailer parking available in the surrounding lot's


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> PRE PAID ORDERS WELCOMED, PM FOR SALE PRICES AND PICK THEM UP AT BOOTH.


FEATURED ITEMS:
RAW U.S.A PISTON KITS
Y BONES AKA Y NANAS
CYLINDERS
CUSTOM HYDRAULCS KITS


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

* Important Mesa Super Show Information



Motorsport Showcase would like Thank all the Exhibitors and Vendors who registered for the Mesa Super Show. Confirmation letters were sent out 2 weeks ago and Vendor Confirmations went out today. Due to reaching well over capacity, we will have NO non-registered standby lines day of registration. Thanks again for your over whelming support for the upcoming Mesa Super Show!
Please go to mesasupershow.com or mesaamp.com to purchase advance tickets $25for Adults and 12 years and under are Free! Save on day of tickets at $30 Adults.*
*Confirmed Exhibitors: Due to the limited space at registration, please follow the signs for exhibitor staging which will be for overflow entries if the lines exceed space. Friday move-in starts at 7 pm. You may go early on Friday but will be asked to park at the staging area before 7 pm. The staging area is located in the parking lot north of 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]** Street between Pasadena and Hibbert, please see attached aerial map in the link provided of the Mesa Convention Center and Amphitheatre **http://binged.it/zebqMU*


*Thank you,

Richard Ochoa

Motorsport Showcase LLC
*


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Bump!

*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

magoo said:


> * Important Mesa Super Show Information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just made the reservations :run:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> just made the reservations :run:


:thumbsup:

See you at the show!

Taking it back to the top!

11 More Days Till The Show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

i gotta get new tires this weekend for the road trip. cant be crashin the bucket in the middle of the desert :run:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just bought 5 tickets! I'll be there but my 64 won't, I waited too long to register!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*







*​*Click on the link to purchase your tickets: http://mesasupershow.com/*:thumbsup:*http://mesasupershow.com/*


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

PLENTY OF Y-NANAS IN STOCK, THEY WILL GO FAST!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN IN AZ ALL WEEKEND LONG!!!!!!​


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK...:worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IS IT COOL TO ROLL IN WITH A COOLER?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IN THE LINK,IS THE SHOW GONA BE ON THE 3 BIG LOTS?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

daomen said:


> IN THE LINK,IS THE SHOW GONA BE ON THE 3 BIG LOTS?


Not sure were the show will be but the lots is for cars waiting to go in and set up.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

4 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:run::run::run:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Polishing up my plaque for the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

MIRACLE said:


> TTT...KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN...


STYLISTICS SO.LA. is ready to represent. Can't wait. Should be a great show. Ready to get my groove on.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. is ready to represent. Can't wait. Should be a great show. Ready to get my groove on.


Orale angel , have fun bro, ay me saludas a las nenas


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

CASI CASI....


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i have space for one more car on the car hauler 400 round trip


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES is ready


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

cherry 64 said:


> Orale angel , have fun bro, ay me saludas a las nenas


Lol you might want to delete that, or his wife ain't going to let him go.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Due to reaching well over capacity, we will have NO non-registered standby lines day of registration. Thanks again for your over whelming support for the upcoming Mesa Super Show! Please go to mesasupershow.com or mesaamp.com to purchase advance tickets $25for Adults and 12 years and under are Free! Save on day of tickets at $30 Adults. Confirmed Exhibitors: Due to the limited space at registration, please follow the signs for exhibitor staging which will be for overflow entries if the lines exceed space. Friday move-in starts at 7 pm. You may go early on Friday but will be asked to park at the staging area before 7 pm. The staging area is located in the parking lot north of 2 nd Street between Pasadena and Hibbert, please see attached aerial map in the link provided of the Mesa Convention Center and Amphitheatre 

http:// binged.it/zebqMU 


Thank you, 

Richard Ochoa 

Motorsport Showcase LLC


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

how many cars?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM WEDS NITE,STILL 1 MO DAY TILL FREAKIN FRI MORNIN,EVEN THOU A ROADTRIP,ITS A WELL SUITED VACATION!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

COME BY THE LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS BOOTH!

27" CHROME SHOCKS $100.00 PR

BBC CHROME PRECUTS $140.00
PR

AND ALOT MORE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT! THE OFFICIAL MESA SHOW PRE PARTY! 10 MIN FROM ANY HOTEL IN MESA AND 10 MINUTES FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER! 

NO COVER!!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TEAM CCE **will be attending the show.... :thumbsup: 
Everyone have fun at the show!!!!! *


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

**************ATTENTION ALL RIDERS WHO WILL BE EXHIBITING THEIR RIDES THIS WEEKEND AND MOVING IN THIS *FRIDAY* AT THE MESA SUPERSHOW************
DO NOT SHOW UP AND OR LINE UP AT THE FACILITY NO EARLIER THAN 5PM. THEIR IS ANOTHER EVENT GOING ON AT THE FACILITY AND WE NEED TO ALOW THE PEOPLE TO LEAVE FACILITY WITHOUT CAUSING ANY TRAFFIC JAMS. 
THERE IS A STAGING AREA ON THE NORTH END OF THE CENTENIAL WAY ON THE RIGHT SIDE ACROSS FROM THE MARRIOT HOTEL. *WE WILL HAVE POINT MEN OUT THERE AT 5PM. 
*If you have any questions feel free to call or text me at 602-410-5751, Thanks Bobby Q / Society CC


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

hittin the road around 4am. have a safe trip everyone :wave:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

NEW MEXICO IMPERIALS ON THE WAY. LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT SHOW WITH SOCIETY C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ERRBODY,,,HITTIN DA ROAD,,,,,,,,BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!

HERE SOME SPOTS TO GET SOME BOMB GRUB!!!!
PONCHOS MEXICAN
http://www.bing.com/local/details.a...=en-us&q=ponchos+mexican+restaurant&FORM=LARE


EAST SIDE /CENTRAL PHOENIX,,, DA BEST IN TOWN,,, BUT ONLY OPEN IN THE FRIDAY!!!!
RITOS BURRITOS
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nuCnDg&usg=AFQjCNHiETnJMzDZsaWpKgbo72f0fiYEaQ

TEXAS BBQ
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...88inDg&usg=AFQjCNE58ZgI78GVqwD4csaXG7yxReTJqA

STACYS SMOKE HOUSE (PERSONAL FAV),,,,GRAPE KOOLAID..... JEAH!!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...yNWnDg&usg=AFQjCNFwcPQNPoZl8Vh5Th-zLYk8Eh58EQ

LO LOS CHICKEN AND WAFFLES
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...hLSnDg&usg=AFQjCNGgiQ0uSHHYT1WsSCuvMv_GJRR__Q


LONG WONGS HOT WINGS,,,,BEST!!!!http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...392nDg&usg=AFQjCNGYHhYSW75QXpRmYjhQK1kmMPuFbQ

BUFFALO BROWNS WINGS AND THINGS.......BEER
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rbinDg&usg=AFQjCNGLAqL0LDVLXm_ldPHt-Sn2p24gvQ


HARVEY WINEBURGER..... BOMB ASS BURGERS AND DRANK,,,,NUFF SAID!!!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kt2nDg&usg=AFQjCNEodNlPfzMkzs-G-tcV4WW2RodZ7w


TORTAS PAQUIME,,,, MEXICAN SAMICHES!!!!!!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nsWnDg&usg=AFQjCNGnNmIn-EX1oVRp3i-R2-YHkjCGuQ

BURGER FACTORY,,,ALL KINDS A CHIT!!!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...27CnDg&usg=AFQjCNGj-vht-P4o7diCfceGx9m331IaVQ


HAPPY FOODS,,,, CHINESE FOOD!
http://www.bing.com/local/details.a...ansPhBkYp02&mkt=en-us&q=HAPPY+FOODS&FORM=LARE




AND LAST BUT SURELY NOT LEAST...............

CAROLINAS MEXICAN FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.carolinasmex.com/

AND MRS WHITES GOLDEN RULE CAFE... SOUL FOOD DAT WILL TAKE YOU BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mrswhitesgoldenrulecafe.com/


THESE ARE ALL MOSTLY BARRIO JOINTS,,, DATS WHY SO BOMB!!!!!!!!


ENJOY AND :wave:

WELCOME TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE! 

DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS! 












***************ATTENTION ALL RIDERS WHO WILL BE EXHIBITING THEIR RIDES THIS WEEKEND AND MOVING IN THIS *FRIDAY* AT THE MESA SUPERSHOW************
DO NOT SHOW UP AND OR LINE UP AT THE FACILITY NO EARLIER THAN 5PM. THEIR IS ANOTHER EVENT GOING ON AT THE FACILITY AND WE NEED TO ALOW THE PEOPLE TO LEAVE FACILITY WITHOUT CAUSING ANY TRAFFIC JAMS. 
THERE IS A STAGING AREA ON THE NORTH END OF THE CENTENIAL WAY ON THE RIGHT SIDE ACROSS FROM THE MARRIOT HOTEL. *WE WILL HAVE POINT MEN OUT THERE AT 5PM. 
*If you have any questions feel free to call or text me at 602-410-5751, Thanks Bobby Q / Society CC​


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

TTT


----------



## LRM2012TOUR (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMMMMM,FINALLY LOADED UP,READY FOR THE MORNIN DRIVE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

daomen said:


> DAMMMMMM,FINALLY LOADED UP,READY FOR THE MORNIN DRIVE


you'll prolly see my black solara zoomin past on the 10fwy tomorrow at some point :rofl:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PROBLY WILL,CANN'T HAUL ASS WITH A TRAILER,WATCHOUT FOR THE CAMERAS ON THE FREEWAY IN AZ,SAFE TRIP TO ALL....BTW ,G MORNIN:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Klique OxC in the house got here last night


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

no more camaras!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It's almost upon us!


----------



## VALLEJO707 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

daomen said:


> PROBLY WILL,CANN'T HAUL ASS WITH A TRAILER,WATCHOUT FOR THE CAMERAS ON THE FREEWAY IN AZ,SAFE TRIP TO ALL....BTW ,G MORNIN:thumbsup:


What's up homie !! GLUCK OUT THERE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> Klique OxC in the house got here last night


SUP RUDY GLUCK OUT THERE DRIVE SAFE ON YOUR WAY BACK HOMIE !! TTT O*C !!! :h5:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

BIG E 602 said:


> no more camaras!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

after hop going down;;;;;L,A, gona put it down big


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Looks like its going to be a bomb ass show! Lots of nice ride on the road last night. Be safe drivig in lots of po po on the road right now!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BIG PROPS TO MY" UNCLE ALEX OCHOA" FROM BROWN PERSUASION CC OUT THERE IN MESA ARIZONA....JUDGING WITH ALL THE REST OF THE CREW.................HAVE FUN OUT THERE LOWRIDER PEEPS!!!!!...BE SAFE...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

The show it's getting packed


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> The show it's getting packed


I HEARD ITS LIKE....91DEGREES... OUT THERE....:run:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> I HEARD ITS LIKE....91DEGREES... OUT THERE....:run:


That's a cool day here haha


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> BIG PROPS TO MY" UNCLE ALEX OCHOA" FROM BROWN PERSUASION CC OUT THERE IN MESA ARIZONA....JUDGING WITH ALL THE REST OF THE CREW.................HAVE FUN OUT THERE LOWRIDER PEEPS!!!!!...BE SAFE...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 damn ask Alex if he remembers Lasting Impression truck club from Stockton we used to kick it with the Ochoa's


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

STKN209 said:


> I HEARD ITS LIKE....91DEGREES... OUT THERE....:run:


It sure iz...but it feelz gd!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> after hop going down;;;;;L,A, gona put it down big


:guns:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> damn ask Alex if he remembers Lasting Impression truck club from Stockton we used to kick it with the Ochoa's


i remember LASTING IMPRESSION CRUZING PACIFIC AVE when i had my mini truck, building one right now just like my old one....:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

AZs finest13 said:


> That's a cool day here haha


:roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

esjmami said:


> It sure iz...but it feelz gd!!


SHIT I BET... MAN IT WAS STORMING OUT HERE....DAM....:thumbsdown:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> damn ask Alex if he remembers Lasting Impression truck club from Stockton we used to kick it with the Ochoa's


ILL TELL HIM....I REMEMBER YOU GUYS TOO.........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

MOVE IN PICS ????:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> MOVE IN PICS ????:dunno:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/331055-mesa-show-pics.html


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I HEARD ITS A NIGHT SHOW...IT DONT END TILL 10PM....THATS WHAT I HEAR...:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com Exclusive!!!! :yes:

__Move in pic's!
Set up pic's! 
The show pic's!
And indoor pic's!

_



























_Of coarse our Line Up! _




























_More to come!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com Video Exclusive!!!! :drama:






_


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Nemesis63 (Oct 3, 2010)

man the crowds look small was that move in or did it pic up?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It was packed!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It was a hot one today too, 94 degrees! I was nice when the sun finally went down. I am dreading summer, the heat we had today was nothing compared to what's coming!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any more pics???


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

yah i remember new style from san jo.. we used to get our windows done by a guy named Alex from san jo


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

had a great time. all the big shows should be on Saturday nights 

big ups to my buddy from my old hood Cedric Ceballos hosting the concert. he suffered a mild heart attack a couple months ago. glad to see him doing well :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*BIG THANKS TO SOCIETY FOR THROWING ON A GREAT SHOW!! IT WAS JAMMED PACKED! EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT, LOCATION,FOOD,MUSIC, LOW RIDERS! BAD ASS! LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR!!

OLDIES CAR CLUB WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



ALEX

*


----------



## Nemesis63 (Oct 3, 2010)

my only issue with a sat night show is the thought of parking a car at a Hotel in PHX the night of a show.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

AZTROKITA said:


> *BIG THANKS TO SOCIETY FOR THROWING ON A GREAT SHOW!! IT WAS JAMMED PACKED! EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT, LOCATION,FOOD,MUSIC, LOW RIDERS! BAD ASS! LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR!!
> 
> OLDIES CAR CLUB WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *
> ...


*CONGRATS ON THE WIN HOMIE!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heath V said:


> It was a hot one today too, 94 degrees! I was nice when the sun finally went down. I am dreading summer, the heat we had today was nothing compared to what's coming!


X2 the day of the show was hot,but it was great,tons of eye candy.


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 the day of the show was hot,but it was great,tons of eye candy.


Who's got the pics of the eye candy?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

BigDog31 said:


> Who's got the pics of the eye candy?


Xzzz2


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Wheres all the Pics at


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 459583


 Beautiful car Beautiful girl :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS SUPERSHOW ITS GONNA BE CRACKING CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!
WICKED RIDAZ C.C. PRESENTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA SUNDAY JUNE 3RD 2012. LIVE 
PERFORMANCES BY OLD SCHOOL AND FREESTYLE LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA, BERNARDO AND NYASIA. PLUS LIL CONER, BIG TONE, TITO B DA CO...NNECTION, 
AND MANY OTHER ARTISTS TO BE PERFORMING. PLUS D.J. FRANKY PEREZ ON DA TURN TABLES
ALL MAJOR MAGAZINE COVERAGE EXPECTED GENERAL ADMISSION $10 ADVANCE PURCHASE , PRE REG CARS $20 / $25 DAY OF THE SHOW, BIKES AND PEDAL CARS PRE-REG $10 /$15 DAY OF SHOW, MOTORCYCLES $15 PRE REG $20 DAY OF THE SHOW. 
THERE WILL BE RAFFLES, BIKINI CONTEST, CAR HOP, PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND CATEGORIES, AND MORE DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW AND SPREAD THE WORD AND TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO DO THE SAME!!!!

PRE- REG FORMS WILL BE UP SOON PLUS FLYER AND ADDITIONAL INFO. VENDORS CAN CONTACT ME BY PM SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE INFO.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's one of my shots from the Show!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHERE'S THE PICS....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MIRACLE said:


> WHERE'S THE PICS....


:dunno: yeah what he said :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Pics pics pics


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm lowrider familia....:wave:

_


















































































_
lowriderstylecarclub.com doing the browsing for you....
so you don't have to! _


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

nobueno said:


> More on www.jaebueno.com


..NICE WORK JAE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

moar!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Nemesis63 said:


> man the crowds look small was that move in or did it pic up?


LoL, not sure what crowd you were looking at but, but attendance was over 12000 people in attendance.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS CC SAN DIEGO~


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Bad ass show can't wait till next year !! We will be back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrder familia.... :wave:

__Well we got the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Super Show" Video's & Pic's up on our website! :thumbsup:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

For now....
Our newest video of the show! Hoppers! Shout outs! Lowriders!!!!!!!:drama:














_


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

AZTROKITA said:


> *BIG THANKS TO SOCIETY FOR THROWING ON A GREAT SHOW!! IT WAS JAMMED PACKED! EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT, LOCATION,FOOD,MUSIC, LOW RIDERS! BAD ASS! LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR!!
> 
> OLDIES CAR CLUB WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

On behalf of SOCIETY CC and MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE, we would like to Thank everyone who showed their rides at our event!! Without all of you riderz this event would not have been such a success!!! I would also like to apologize for such a bad move in!! I promise we will correct all of these issues for next years show. AGAIN , THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING OUR EVENT AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THROUGHOUT THE MOVE - IN.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

azrdr said:


> On behalf of SOCIETY CC and MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE, we would like to Thank everyone who showed their rides at our event!! Without all of you riderz this event would not have been such a success!!! I would also like to apologize for such a bad move in!! I promise we will correct all of these issues for next years show. AGAIN , THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING OUR EVENT AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THROUGHOUT THE MOVE - IN.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT WAS ALL GOOD,THE 1ST IS ALWAYS THE TRAIL RUN,AFTER ITS ALL SMOOTH,THANX AGAIN FOR THE GREAT MID DAY,NITE SHOW


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------

